# CERM 11 Index Copy



## ENGR ASHLEY (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of the CERM 11th edition Index? I was told that it is very helpful and thought I would ask if anyone has a copy before spending time to copy it.

Thanks


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

There is a pdf copy on the ppi website you can just download and print:

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_fl_bookInf...M-CERMindex.pdf

When I took the exam, I just printed this double-sided and used our comb-binding machine so that it would be allowed in the exam.


----------



## ENGR ASHLEY (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

